# Homemade Stinky Slinky Holder



## Traveling Tek

We recently purchased an extra 5ft Rhino sewer hose. Which by the way are awesome. The Rhino hoses snap from about 2ft to about 15ft on the big one. Very cool and they hold their shape that you put it in and have swivel ends. We have set ours up with a Y coupler since we have two tanks. Worked out great, but now I had 4 different hoses to carry and the bumper only held two. So I had read about using PVC to make an extra carrier, but decided this 4x4" PVC deck post would work better. I used springs to hold one cap end on so that it could be snapped off to pull the sewer hose out. The other cap end I glued on with PVC cement that came the cap. I used 1/4" x 1" Carriage bolts to hold the springs in place. I put a couple washers and a nylon lock nut on to keep the whole thing from falling apart. I very happy with how it turned out for only about 15 minutes of work. I used some big UV indoor/outdoor zip strips to mount it on. I couldn't find hose clamps big enough and the zip strips where cheap and I have extras. I am pleased with how it worked and it travel well on its for maiden voyage.
























Go to my blog post for more pix and info.

http://travelingtek.com/2010/11/17/home-stinky-slinky-holder/


----------



## Dub

I had one of those on my fun finder. You can get a plastic gutter from lowes that will fit in the 4x4 PVC and you can use it like a drawer. I added two pieces of wood to the end of the gutter and a knob, and then a couple more pieces as separators for the fittings, etc. Worked great! I'll see if I can scrounge up a pic.


----------



## Traveling Tek

I am not sure that would work so well here. The sewer hose is very snug in the 4x4 PVC. Anything else in there and the hose would get stuck.


----------



## Dub

It only adds couple millimeters if that and made it way easier to get the hose in and out..I used a standard Rhino Hose with adapters, and a clear 45 . Here it is unfinished. Instead of putting it on the bumper I bought some iron and all thread and cut them to size, drilled holes in the frame and secured it with some nuts. The gas line pushes the one side down a bit which worked great at draining any moisture that may condensate from the hoses after using them. I have not yet made one for the Outback as I just hang the hose in the back side compartment but would like to put it back underneath.


----------



## Traveling Tek

That looks good. My Rhino hose fit really really tight in. I currently have my non Rhino hose in it because it fits betters. Wonder if just different brands of the 4x4?


----------



## Dub

I could have sworn it was the 4x4 but now that I think about it, do they sell a bigger size like 5x5 or 6x6? The plastic gutters they sell only fits in one of the sleeves they sell. So I just took a gutter over to the fence section and shoved it in. You could tell really easily if you happened to go back by just trying the gutter. There should just be enough tension on the gutter to hold it in place but not bend the shape that much. One problem I ran into was when I first put a door on the end like you did I had bolts on the inside to the outside and that squeezed it a bit. I ended up changing the design to attach only to the outside so it wouldn't catch on the tray or the sewer pipes anywhere.


----------



## Traveling Tek

They did have a 5x5 that looked almost exactly the same. Just bigger. I went with the 4x4 and it works. Your tray idea is great. Our is only a 42" piece for one short pipe so I don't have issues with it. Next I have to figure out an easy way to carry the drinking water hose. I was thinking about a box with a crank so I could leave it there and just crank it back into the box. We are constantly having kinks in our hoses from rolling them up, and with moving every week and hooking and unhooking, it's annoying.


----------



## Sparrow & Joe

I showed DH this great idea. We had a similar project on our "to do" list but with the round sewer pipe. He went out to Menard's and found a post that was 4 3/4 inch. We already use the plastic gutter for a ramp/support for the sewar hose so we can use it as a drawer and store there too. He decided to use a use some bolts on the other end rather than glue, just in case we need to access it at some time.


----------



## Dub

Well, if you figure out a way to wrap up a water hose I'd be interested. At our seasonal site we use a water hose for our grey water...you can't leave it out so we are always rolling it out and back in. If I wasn't cheap I'd just buy one of those plastic rollup holders for $27...but it wouldn't fit in the camper very well.

Also, this is kinda funny...the one thing I did wrong when I built my stinky slinky holder I had the drawer open on the wrong side of the camper...







! Didn't think about it until I bolted it and glued the other end on.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Another of my "must do's".... When I pulled out the shorty hose from the bumper storage at the dump station, I found that jiggleing around in that metal tube worn holes through the plastic membrain. Luckly I found that out before I pulled the levers.......







.gif[/img]


----------



## SlowerLower

I built mine from 4 inch PVC sewer pipe and added a set of screw on caps to the ends. I drilled drain holes in the bottom of the pipe and attached it to the bumper using 24 inch nylon/plastic zips. I made the pipe long enough to reach all the way across the camper. I keep two hoses in the contraption. The standard hose with no ends on the right side and the longer hose (with right angle adapter) on the left side. I have a basic hose package (not a fancy Rhino) and it fits ok. The small flare on the cap adapter has just enough clearance to accept the connector flange on the hose. Yet, test your hose connector before you buy all the parts.


----------

